# Cits ... >  XS3868 BT audio modulis

## sasasa

tnāca man no čainas inteesants verkis. XS3868. Paprovēju un esmu sajūsmā. Pielodē tik 5 vadus ( aķis + - un izejas L R GND) un aiziet. Var caur viņu arī lādēt LiPo baču, tikai strāva diezgan maza (<=150mA), bet ja nav jāsteidzas, tad bez bēdu. Man pat sagribējās tādu pielodēt džeka puļķim un tad bez vada pieslegties stipreklim vai pultij. BET, cik lieli/kādi ir kropļojumi šim verķim? Vai nav neviens mērījis vai skatījies kas tur nāk ārā no viņa?
Tas ir viss ko par viņa audio atradu:

----------


## JDat

Kādu kvalitāti Tu sagaidi no MP3, kurš skrien pa gaisu? Bluetooth skaņu sakompresē pirms sūtīšanas gaisā un saņemot atkal pārvērš atpakaļ. Tā ka...

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tas rīks var strādāt uz 32 omiem, nav nekādas vajadzības to pa taisno uz štepseļa lodēt; vads/kabelis neko neskādēs.

----------


## sasasa

> Kādu kvalitāti Tu sagaidi no MP3, kurš skrien pa gaisu?


 Kāda nozīme pa kurieni tas mp3 skrien? Otrā galā (raidīts -> uztvērējs) nāk ārā tie paši cipariņi, kas iet iekšā. OK, šim modelim ir tikai Bluetooth 2.0 ar 3Mbit/s datarate, bet var paņemt ko jaunaku - 4.0 versijai tak līdz 24Mbit/s  , tā kā ar parsūtīšanu visslieas ka kārtībā.



> Bluetooth skaņu sakompresē pirms sūtīšanas gaisā un saņemot atkal pārvērš atpakaļ. Tā ka...


 Neesmu izpētījis visas bluetooth audio pārsūtīšanas nianses. Bat liekas ka ar datu sūtīšanu tur viss OK.
Par kuru kompresiju tu domā? . Datus sūta kompresētus, bet tā ir loseless kompresija. Ja par to brīdi, kamēr vēl to var nosaukt par skaņui, tad "standarta" SBC uz stereo ir ar 345kbit/s, bet ar aptX 384kbit/s. Tāds bitreits teorētiski mani apmierina pilnībā fona muzikai, jo es nelietoju ne siltos vadus, ne citas izvirtības.
Mani vairāk interesē paša modļa radītie kropļojumi audio traktā. Šodien pieslēgšu pie siprekļa un paklausīšos kas tur sanāk.

----------


## sasasa

> Ja tas rīks var strādāt uz 32 omiem, nav nekādas vajadzības to pa taisno uz štepseļa lodēt; vads/kabelis neko neskādēs.


 Nesapratu domu par tiem 32 omiem...  Vads jau būs, bet nu pavisam īss. Pāris cm no plates līdz štepselim . Džeka puļķis galā sīkai kasītei apm 1x2x3 cm

----------


## Delfins

a kam tev to vajag? lai iphone štekeri nečakarētu + neslēgt klāt banānus stipreklim?

----------


## Isegrim

_Sorry,_ ar banāniem (_banana plug_) pastiprinātājam pieslēdz vienīgi skaļruņus. Un arī ne vienmēr, jo 'dakšas' vai pat plikus vadus iespējams pieskrūvēt..

----------


## JDat

Sarkasms: Tikko nopirku wunderwaffle. Pasakiet man cik daudz tā kropļo. Tas nekas ka jūs nekad neesat par tādu dzirdējuši.
Nezinu kā jaunākajiem BT, bet savulaik BT nosūtīja lossless. Analogais trakts? Kā jau visiem 3.3v čipiem.  Forumā nav gaišreģu, kuri pēc skata nosaka thd. Tāpat kuram ir iekāriens balstīties ar tādām lietām? Tādus moduļus nopērk ja ir konkrēts uzdevums vai arī aiz nav ko darīt., nevis lai izspiestu nezin kādu kvalitāti.

----------


## sasasa

Šodiem visu dienu darbināju ar 320kbps un secināju ka skan ļoti pat normāli, bet kaitina tas, ka vismaz reizi pusstundā uz sekundes daļu aizrijas  :: 
Kad ieslēdzu blakus (1m) 2.GHz raidītāju (tādu kā RC lidmodeļus vada), tad gan aizrijās pavisam  :: 



> Tas nekas ka jūs nekad neesat par tādu dzirdējuši.


 Gan jau ka daudzi dzirdējuši, bet pat neiedomājas, ka liela daļa handsfree darbojas uz OVC3860, kas arī ir šīs plates pamatā  :: 
Konkrēts uzdevums? - meitas siltajās austiņās vajag iebūvēt skaņu tā, lai vadi nemaisās. Liekas ka šim mērķim būs gana labs. 
Pie kam izskatās ka reizēm arī izmantošu, lai kompi pieslēgtu pie stiprekļa, kas atrodas istabas pretēja pusē.

----------


## JDat

Vo! Tas jau izklausās pēc uzdevuma. Skan normāli. Tas ir ļoti labi. Pa laikam raustās. Nu... Nav forši, bet varbūt var pārdzīvot. Roc tik tālāk!

----------


## Delfins

Meitai ticamāk būs pofig tas thd, līdz ko uzdevumam nav nepieciešama pirms-analīze  :: 

Vēl tak apstāv variants izjaukt cita modeļa hi-fi elektroniku un paslēpt meitas mīkstajās austiņās  ::

----------


## sasasa

> Meitai ticamāk būs pofig tas thd, līdz ko uzdevumam nav nepieciešama pirms-analīze 
> 
> Vēl tak apstāv variants izjaukt cita modeļa hi-fi elektroniku un paslēpt meitas mīkstajās austiņās


 Thd arī man lielos vilcienos ir nesvarīgs, ja tas negriež ausīs. Vairāk domāju par fonu(laikam par SNR to sauc), klikšķiem, tikšķiem, jitteriem, kas traucē klausīties. It sevšķi kad klusuma pauzes.
Nekādu HiFi gan nevajag. Grbu tik, lai neskan ar pārmērīgiem kropļiem un to riebīgo pieskaņu, kas rodas no zema bitreta vai tizla kodeka. Citu modeli atkal ir jāpērk. Tad jāķidā.  Pie kam, pērkot  nav zināms kas tur lācītm vēderā. Austiņām būs gana labs šis pats. 
Izrādās viņš vēl pats arī "aizmieg", ja kādu laiciņu nelieto.

----------

